# Merry Christmas from Audiworld



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We caught this one on Facebook. Seems Audiworld had a snowy R8 theme for their holiday card. Looks like a blast but we hope they had snow tires.

* Audiworld.com *


----------

